# A few pics of some of our recent builds.



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

Here's a few pics of some of our past year's builds. Gives you a bit of an idea of what we're a bit into doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

No pics guys. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2016)

I see the Pics- nice work- Some of the texans here need new glass's.................


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 8, 2016)

Great mix of projects

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Okay , now I see them! Beautiful work! The first table is probably my favorite, but I love the mirror with the harnesses a lot too. Y'all will fit in great here! Tony


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

Tony said:


> Okay , now I see them! Beautiful work! The first table is probably my favorite, but I love the mirror with the harnesses a lot too. Y'all will fit in great here! Tony



Thanks Tony. Wish I had access to some of the wood types y'all get down there. I lived for nearly 7 years in Huntsville, TX while doing some grad school at SHSU. It would be fun to play with some of the mesquites and other hardwoods that are common down there.


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

This was one of my all time favorite pieces. Saw it when I was up working in Inuvik, NWT this summer. Wish I could have figured out how to get it on the plane with me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Dale and Anita said:


> Thanks Tony. Wish I had access to some of the wood types y'all get down there. I lived for nearly 7 years in Huntsville, TX while doing some grad school at SHSU. It would be fun to play with some of the mesquites and other hardwoods that are common down there.



Well, you know, it's called Wood BARTER, so we could very well work something out down the road. My In-laws live on Lake Livingston, about 45 minutes from Huntsville. I'm there quite a bit. Tony


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

Tony said:


> Well, you know, it's called Wood BARTER, so we could very well work something out down the road. My In-laws live on Lake Livingston, about 45 minutes from Huntsville. I'm there quite a bit. Tony



Hey Tony. Wouldn't that be nice. Nowadays I live in Northern British Columbia...so it's a wee bit of a drive. But perhaps in the future we'll ship some fun stuff back and forth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Love that slab table - first picture! Looks like you guys are really creative. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Love that slab table - first picture! Looks like you guys are really creative. Chuck


I can't take too much credit on that table. The top was a pre-existing burl table. We were at a garage sale and bought a number of burl slab spoon holders to strip and refinish. That top was sitting in the corner of the garage against a wall. Owner didn't want to sell it as it (and the spoon holders) were done by her father 40 years earlier. They had the table top against the wall in garage as they didn't like the "dowel" legs that were original and had removed them. My wife offered to match finish a driftwood root base as a new table base for them. That was the result. All I did was a bit of lifting and cut and level of the root base. Wife did the rest!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Dale and Anita said:


> I can't take too much credit on that table. The top was a pre-existing burl table. We were at a garage sale and bought a number of burl slab spoon holders to strip and refinish. That top was sitting in the corner of the garage against a wall. Owner didn't want to sell it as it (and the spoon holders) were done by her father 40 years earlier. They had the table top against the wall in garage as they didn't like the "dowel" legs that were original and had removed them. My wife offered to match finish a driftwood root base as a new table base for them. That was the result. All I did was a bit of lifting and cut and level of the root base. Wife did the rest!


You have one terrific wife for putting the new table base in place. Like I said, you guys are really creative! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2016)

Too cool! You two do nice work.


----------

